# Einfaches SPS Programm erstellen



## KeinPlan (12 Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Erstellung eines S7 Programms. Und zwar finde ich keine einfache Erklärung was FB's FC's usw. sind. Desweiteren wurde uns in der Berufsschule nicht die Grundlegende Erstellung eines S7 Prgramms erklärt, was mich ziemlich stört! Das fängt schon mit den Bauteilen an. Unser Lehrer meinte wir müssen vor der Erstellung eines Programms eine Hutschiene einfügen und die Bauteile darauf platzieren. Aber wo finde ich dies?? Wir sollten ein Programm mit der FUP Programmiersprache erstellen.
Könnte mir jemand vielleicht eine einfache Vorgehensweise bereitstellen, da ich mit dem Stoff noch nicht vertraut bin.
Ich habe das Forum durchstöbert, vielleicht habe ich auch falsch geschaut. aber ich habe mein Problem nicht gefunden.
Das wäre echt klasse wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen könnte, vorzugsweise mit Bildern !

MfG
Jonas


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juni 2010)

http://goo.gl/lRdI


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2010)

Die Hutschiene findest du - zumindest bei Siemens - in der Hardwarekonfiguratation. Allserings heisst sie RACK

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## KeinPlan (12 Juni 2010)

WOW Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Also genau soetwas habe ich gesucht.
Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## KeinPlan (12 Juni 2010)

@Blockmove
Gefunden habe ich die auch, aber ich kapier nicht wofür ich die Einfügen soll, ist dies überhaupt notwendig?
Das Programm läuft ja auch so und simulieren lässt es sich ja auch.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juni 2010)

KeinPlan schrieb:


> WOW Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Also genau soetwas habe ich gesucht.
> Vielen vielen Dank!



auf einfache fragen gibt es hier immer schnelle und konkrete antworten :-?


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Juni 2010)

KeinPlan schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> Gefunden habe ich die auch, aber ich kapier nicht wofür ich die Einfügen soll, ist dies überhaupt notwendig?
> Das Programm läuft ja auch so und simulieren lässt es sich ja auch.


 
Das ist bei Siemens eben so.Punkt.
Ob es sinnvoll ist, fragen sich mit Sicherheit mehr Leute.


Simulieren kannst du komplett ohne Hardwarekonfig., aber beim überspielen auf das AG wird das dann anders sein.


----------



## KeinPlan (12 Juni 2010)

Achso,
habe da grad noch eine spontane Frage. Wir hatten einmal einen gewissen "Ablaufkettenbaustein" der an seinem Ausgang Zahlen ausgibt. Zu ihm gehörten noch Vegleicher und ein Gegenstück dass die Daten aufnimmt.
Ich würde gerne wissen wo ich diesen Baustein samt Gegenstück finde oder erzeugen kann. Vergleicher habe ich gefunden. Dieser Ablaufkettenbaustein soll angeben in welchem Schritt man sich befindet.

Wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, habe leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## nade (12 Juni 2010)

Muß es was Besonderes sein, oder tuts auch Siemens.....

Ja für HW Konfig, am besten, wenn HW vorhanden, die Bestellnummern eingeben.Wenn du es mit Systemtimer zu tun bekommst, dann bleibt die eine HW Config nicht erspart.
Und das Rack einfügen ist wie auch das NT einfügen, wohl rigentwo gedacht um nacher eine "Materialliste" ohne fehlende Bauteile erstellen zu können... Unnötig, aber ist nu mal so.


----------



## Sims89 (13 Juni 2010)

KeinPlan schrieb:


> Achso,
> habe da grad noch eine spontane Frage. Wir hatten einmal einen gewissen "Ablaufkettenbaustein" der an seinem Ausgang Zahlen ausgibt. Zu ihm gehörten noch Vegleicher und ein Gegenstück dass die Daten aufnimmt.
> Ich würde gerne wissen wo ich diesen Baustein samt Gegenstück finde oder erzeugen kann. Vergleicher habe ich gefunden. Dieser Ablaufkettenbaustein soll angeben in welchem Schritt man sich befindet.
> 
> Wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, habe leider nichts gefunden.



Hat der Baustein zufällig was mit so einem Übungsbedienfeld, welches man über Profibus an die SPS anschließt, zu tun? Wenn ja im angehängten Projekt kannst die Bausteine FB24 und FB25 rauskopieren, FB25 könnte der sein den du suchst.


----------

